# show us your amphibs



## chameleon mans sis Kim (Feb 9, 2008)

this is my gorgeous axoltle :flrt:.. amy .. dont have pics of the other two at min ... but here goes









thought i would start this post see what variety of gorgeous amphibs you have ... dont be shy get the cameras out :2thumb:


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

my fbts


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are my cold blooded friends....

I have a group of 4 Fire Bellied Toads (B.orientalis) and this is an awful picture of one of them:









I have a group of 3 male albino African Clawed Frogs (X.laevis) who may be joined by a female and friends in a new tank:









I have 2 currently unsexed Dendrobates azureus and 2 possible females. This is one in their favourite bromeliad:









I have a group of 4 Epipedobates tricolor (2 male: 2 female):









They have been busy and left their 1st clutch (that I know of although they have a heavily planted viv!) over the weekend:


----------



## D.J.Freebase (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

_*Red Eyed Tree Frogs - Un named*_








_*American Greens - Sonic & Porkchop








White Tree Frog - Larry

I Also Have 2 Baby Whites & a Barking Frog But No Pics Yet!!
*_​


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

_*OMG sorry about the state of that last post haha!*_


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

two of my 11 babies  (Himalayan crocodile newts)


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

my cranwelli frog


----------



## chameleon mans sis Kim (Feb 9, 2008)

glad i started this post now. gorgeous amphibs. :flrt: keep them coming


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

this is Rammstein......


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, he's a big boy!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Pleccy22 said:


> Wow, he's a big boy!


 yeah and hes not fully grown yet :lol2:. i love pyxies. i was very tempted the other day to get another one (froglet) as when they are froglets you just cant comprehend how big the will get :lol2:.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

ChaCha - retf









Rahul - green tree frog









Kernel - paddle tail newt


----------



## sexybrox (May 15, 2008)

*afb*

yummy mouse


----------



## chameleon mans sis Kim (Feb 9, 2008)

bumpity bump ... loving the feeding pics and the newts are gorgeous. anyone white lips or anything like that? red eyes ... apart from my brother at side of me :lol2:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Kim, heres a couple of mine.:2thumb:
Ornate Horned Frog.








Giant Pyxie Frog 








Albino Woodhouse Toad.








Giant Monkey Frogs.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Hehe, couple more.:2thumb:

Waxy Monkey frog.








Suriname Horned Frog.








Suriname Horned Frog.








Albino Horned Frog.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

P C how are you? 

Ornate Horned Frog.








Green Cranwelli.








My beloved Croc.








Budgetts Frog.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

im going to have to get me a collection of horned/fantasy frogs.


----------



## Frogdude (Jun 28, 2008)

Haven't worked out how to upload pics to a thread yet, so here's a link to my album.

Reptile Forums UK - Frogdude's Album: My frog room and some of it's inhabitants


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Managed to get some more up to date pictures of my D.azureus group last night (apologies for the misted glass!):


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

boidae said:


> im going to have to get me a collection of horned/fantasy frogs.


 
Yes you are!!:2thumb:


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

some of mine but by no means all of em









































































that's one of each species, except for the horned frog i've got between 2 and 6 of the others


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

how do you add pics


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

here's my salamander enjoying his new planted viv







ill get some of my newts later


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Frogdude said:


> Haven't worked out how to upload pics to a thread yet, so here's a link to my album.
> 
> Reptile Forums UK - Frogdude's Album: My frog room and some of it's inhabitants


awesome loving the set ups too!


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

davieboi said:


> how do you add pics


Post your pics on photobucket, then click on image link and post here.


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> Yes you are!!:2thumb:



Show off!!!! :devil:

You have anymore Cornutas with such great colours? 
Fancy selling me some? :blush:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

captaincarot said:


> some of mine but by no means all of em


Well hellooooooooo what are you :mf_dribble:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Ceratophrys said:


> Show off!!!! :devil:
> 
> You have anymore Cornutas with such great colours?
> Fancy selling me some? :blush:


Funny you should ask, I have many.

Dont know how fancy they are.:lolsign:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Well hellooooooooo what are you :mf_dribble:


Looks like a theloderma corticale, the vietnamese mossy frog.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

There's some stunning looking frogs in this thread. Love the Suriname Horned Frogs and the Waxy Monkey Frog!

I've only got the one I'm afraid, a Fantasy Horned Frog


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great Simon!!:2thumb:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Waxy Monkey Frogs.











Black Eye.









Waxy.









Suriname Horned Frogs.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

How many frogs do you have altogether?


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Cant compete with the quality of previous pictures but this is Charlie taken on the mobile. I have it as background on my work pc and it always cheers me up in the morning.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Alpha Dog said:


> spider_duck said:
> 
> 
> > Well hellooooooooo what are you :mf_dribble:
> ...


Yep, the Mossy Frog (Theloderma corticale) and here's it's mum:


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

captaincarot said:


>


 
wow!!
what frog is that!!??
its awesome!!!!


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

woops. lol 
someone already beat me to it asking what it was..
i wasnt the only one mazed by it haha


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Heres my little fella, showing us his good side.











Only got the guy yesterday


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

was told it's a waxy monkey pretty sure a gaint (when searching), 
he's called 'frogimodo'


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Ruby Rue said:


> was told it's a waxy monkey pretty sure a gaint (when searching),
> he's called 'frogimodo'


That looks like a Phyllomedusa Bicolor.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

pollywog said:


> Yep, the Mossy Frog (Theloderma corticale) and here's it's mum:


 
tis true that's the mum of all 3 of me mossy frogs.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i think these are teh best pics i have ever taken  of him.

Meet Mr Lister - Melanoid axolotl


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

Amphibiancare.com >> Gallery >> Henry Vilas Zoo - Public Amphibian Exhibits

on this page is describes the frogs as a giant monkey tree frog, When I bought him he had a brown underside too, now he's the colour you see above.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

theres some gorgeous amphibians on this thread and its great to see that they have their fanatics like us :lol2:.
does anyone know of anyone breeding tomatoe frogs atm? im thinking about getting a couple.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> theres some gorgeous amphibians on this thread and its great to see that they have their fanatics like us :lol2:.
> does anyone know of anyone breeding tomatoe frogs atm? im thinking about getting a couple.


contact mat at viper and vine, he had some guinnets in last time i was in contact with him. they are CB. probably £45 for a pair.


----------



## Rewind (Feb 15, 2008)

captaincarot said:


> contact mat at viper and vine, he had some guinnets in last time i was in contact with him. they are CB. probably £45 for a pair.


Yep they do have one in at the moment may be two but he deffinaitly has one in. Iv been in all week getting my cuban tf set up and my brothers usa tf's set up.

infact im in tomorow too so i shall drop the person who wants one a pm as to wether they have any in.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's another pic of one of my azureus (this is my favourite pic of any of my frogs - she's on the prowl for fruitflies):










These are my latest poison arrow frogs - Oophaga pumilio Isla Colon morph:














































And here's some of my future amphibians - tadpoles from our albino ACFs:


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

heres a few different types


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

rigsby said:


>


Whats this little fella :O Very cute indeed!!!!!!!

Here are My two 

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e96/Bradders100/Amphibians/P8030138.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e96/Bradders100/Amphibians/P8040138.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e96/Bradders100/Amphibians/P7160098.jpg

R.I.P. http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e96/Bradders100/Amphibians/P7160105.jpg


Hopefully getting some more amphibians soon


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

only pic i have at the mo and it was the day i got him he was a lovley colour but now hes allways brown it sucks!








liam


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> Whats this little fella :O Very cute indeed!!!!!!!
> its a slimy sal.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

rigsby said:


> Bradders100 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats this little fella :O Very cute indeed!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

derekthefrog=] said:


> only pic i have at the mo and it was the day i got him he was a lovley colour but now hes allways brown it sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


m8, if hes brown, hes not happy


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*amphibains*

hear are some of my amphibians i have lots and lots more: 































































these pics are quite old


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

rigsby said:


> heres a few different types


rigsby is this as S,S bernardezi. if it is can i ask where did u get it, is it female, and if it is would u ever consider selling


----------



## lewis14 (Jan 22, 2008)

new cranwells


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

here is the new arrival!








shes so beautiful its unbelievable!
the pic doesnt do her justice at all 
liam


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

he's gorgeous!


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks 
btw i think ita a she lol
shes called Icky 
liam


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

quote








rigsby is this as S,S bernardezi. if it is can i ask where did u get it, is it female, and if it is would u ever consider selling.
yes its a bernadezi, but its one of a pair i have so sorry its not for sale


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Ernie


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

Mbar said:


> Ernie


your frog is so kewl!
liam


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

i dont have any of these but these are all stunning can you keep dif kinds 2 geva like the blue 1s and the red eyes 1s? sorry i dont no the names


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> i dont have any of these but these are all stunning can you keep dif kinds 2 geva like the blue 1s and the red eyes 1s? sorry i dont no the names


not those 2 species no they aren't compatible


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

no red eyes cant really be mixed with any other species but frogs like the american green and gray tree frogs can sometimes 
liam 
ps. people have different oppinions on mixing and that is just mine


----------

